# Screen protection and note recognition



## Paul_2002 (Apr 28, 2022)

Hello, everyone! 

Staffpad seems not to recognize any 8th notes I write, only quarter, half and whole notes. 
I'm really disappointed so far since I cannot even write out a few chords for a single instrument. 

I have a screen protection glass attached to my iPas pro - do you guys think removing it is going to be of help? 

I've easily spend 3 hours or so adjusting my writing style, to no avail. 

thamks for any help


----------



## eakwarren (Apr 28, 2022)

Have you seen this thread?  #1


----------



## Saxer (Apr 28, 2022)

This one is helpful:



As far as you can write half and whole notes the screen protection shouldn't be a problem.
Main mistake I do all the time is not to connect the stem close enough to the note head or the beam. Looks good and readable if there's a little gap - but not for StaffPad. Also try to write the stem direction away from the note head. I don't know if that's true but it seems to me that StaffPad often detects the writing direction.


----------



## Paul_2002 (Apr 29, 2022)

If only it were as easy as in the video. 
I am already aware of all of the information presented there :(

Nevertheless, thank you very much! Im going to collate the suggestions presented in the thread linked to


----------



## Pappaus (Apr 29, 2022)

This is a terrible suggestion, but what I did was just create a practice piece and every so often, I just practice writing notes. It paid off a little but sometimes I am amazed. I can write “mp“ as neat as can be and get nothing. Then I will just scribble it in frustration and it comes up Like it was meant to be. 
good luck. I know my suggestion is no fun but I am not talking about hours. Just a minute or two here and there.


----------

